# When was the last time you were in a relationship?



## Buckyx (Nov 1, 2014)

.


----------



## shykid (Oct 15, 2014)

~ 7 months ago. I suck at dating.


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

4yrs ago


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Uhm, by relationship I am going to include a brief friends with benefits thing I had. Soo, 9 months ago. And that was the only relationship I ever had.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

5 months ago


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

2 and a half months ago. Met on here. Lasted 13 months. Not handling it well right now.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

Never.


----------



## East (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh many moons ago. Yes, we're talking several years.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

2 years ago.


----------



## Recessive J (Feb 18, 2014)

Never :/


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

srschirm said:


> 2 and a half months ago. Met on here. Lasted 13 months. Not handling it well right now.


:rub It'll be okay. 2 and a half months ago really wasn't that long ago. It's normal that you still feel that way...but it'll get easier.


----------



## Jorge408 (May 12, 2013)

like 10 months ago ive just been focusing on myself lately getting healthy and whatnot.... all my relationships ended cuz i couldn't get it up cuz of my high blood pressure at the time due to alcohol but eh those girls didn't matter anyways haha now i'm doing alot better tho hiking, eating healthy and meditation has really helped me out alot! :boogie


----------



## Tanairy (Jan 31, 2013)

never


----------



## SuicideSilence (May 12, 2013)

Never


----------



## Sourdog (Sep 13, 2011)

a couple weeks ago, it still stings. Just trying to move on and meet new people to distract myself from her.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

When I was 23. Too many years ago.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Roughly 1 1/2 year ago.


----------



## SouthernTom (Jul 19, 2014)




----------



## photorealisticotakuman (May 8, 2013)

2006 was 13 years old, 8 years ago. Never kissed, and I didn't really like her ( she threw a scarf around me and before I knew it, we were a couple from 2005 till 2006 ). I cared about getting A's more, never kissed either. 2011 she asked to meetup and we went to a mall together. She had a gold tooth on..............ummm ....yeah


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

I'm getting kind of sick of being on my lonesome, tbh.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Let's just say we watched a movie together on VHS tape, lol.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Um...I believe it was last Neverbeeninarelationship-uary


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

2011.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

My past life might of have.


----------



## Cheyenne1985 (Jan 30, 2012)

At 29 never


----------



## villadb (Dec 30, 2012)

Yup never for me too. I feel daft even admitting it here. I honestly have no idea where on will come from either.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm in a relationship right now.In fact I was born into a relationship with the most handsome,kind,loving man in the world.His eyes are so dreamy,he's tall and powerful and as strong as an ox.Yet kind and gentle.He can only be described as perfection.He is my one true love.My dearest me.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

mezzoforte said:


> :rub It'll be okay. 2 and a half months ago really wasn't that long ago. It's normal that you still feel that way...but it'll get easier.


Thank you Mezzo.  I've tried meeting people, but I don't think I'm ready yet...and I'm just starting to realize that.


----------



## AmandaMarie87 (Apr 24, 2013)

If by "relationship" you mean going on a couple of dates, then almost 2 years ago.


----------



## Cyzygy (Feb 21, 2011)

When Spain won the World Cup.


----------



## Man01 (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm a never too :/


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow.. back in 2012. I fell out of one pretty crippling break up and straight into another with rose tinted glasses. I moved in after a month. It didnt last too long.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Like 2 and a bit years ago

That almost doesnt sound bad because the one before that is more like 9 years ago (and both of them only lasted about 6 months anyway :sus)

I seem to go for about 6-7 years of being on my own then somehow stumble my way into another one that ends up with me getting screwed (and not in the good way) 

Might have another one before I'm 35..maybe :no


----------



## mt everest (Nov 22, 2014)

1 week ago


----------



## AwkLee (Feb 9, 2013)

*X*

Last relationship was 3 years ago. Oh my, how time flys...


----------



## jsmith92 (Dec 30, 2013)

East said:


>


Same


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Now.


----------



## EMPx (Nov 2, 2014)

I guess I would have to say never, unless you can count when I was eight holding hands with a girl and a kiss or two (Nicola) etc....


----------



## peacelizard (Apr 17, 2014)

4 or 5 months ago and there were no survivors 😕


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I think I was 21.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

. . .. .. . .I haven't. .... . . . .. .
Nor do I really talk to girls either.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I currently am. I've honestly never been happier and this last year of being with her has been the best of my life.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> I'm getting kind of sick of being on my lonesome, tbh.


Well Lisbeth, I've tried drop dimes on a couple of occasions but it seems like you couldn't relate...just like plenty of other folks I've come across:bash.

Anyways to answer the OP's question: I grew up in a culture where dating amongst young people wasn't the norm so I never was a dating type of dude nor cared much about having a GF while I was young (although I used to be perused). Even though I've lived in the States for half my life I've never been in a relationship nor even dated for that matter. I've only seriously pursued one girl (high school); although we were able to connect on some many levels, she was (& still is) perusing a music career thus said everything takes a back seat to it & didn't want to be in a relationship. School has also been my main priority & it has kept me plenty busy along w/ a full-time job so I don't lose sleep over being single. Now that I'll be starting Med school next fall, I'm not even sure I'll be able to date even if I want to; maybe I should take advantage of the next 9 months but *sigh*.


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

MildSA said:


> Well Lisbeth, I've tried drop dimes on a couple of occasions but it seems like you couldn't relate...just like plenty of other folks I've come across:bash.


What does 'drop dimes' mean?


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> What does 'drop dimes' mean?


Well in this context it would be to "drop a hint" (see Lisbeth you couldn't relate....AGAIN:b). It's a play on a line from A Tribe Called Quest's "Electric Relaxation"; give it a listen:


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

MildSA said:


> Well in this context it would be to "drop a hint" (see Lisbeth you couldn't relate....AGAIN:b). The original line is a play on a the lyric of a Tribe Called Quest's "Electrical Relaxations"; give it a listen:


Oh MildSA, I never knew you felt that way :mushy


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I've been in one for almost 7 months.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

8 months ago. I miss having someone to talk to tbh


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> Oh MildSA, I never knew you felt that way :mushy


:conThe dating status on your profile states "Not Looking" thus I didn't want to be blunt about it, now I'm kinda confused. Mezzo for one doesn't even acknowledge me anymore:no b/c she's booed up & thinks I'm seriously flirting w/ her when all I was doing was goofing around:stu. I thought you would feel the same way so I didn't even bother goofing around.

If you ladies didn't send mixed signals:roll it would make our lives just a little bit easier. (Musiclover55 is awesome when it comes to this but I think she's a tomboy:b.)


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

MildSA said:


> :conThe dating status on your profile states "Not Looking" thus I didn't want to be blunt about it, now I'm kinda confused. Mezzo for one doesn't even acknowledge me anymore:no b/c she's booed up & thinks I'm seriously flirting w/ her when all I was doing was goofing around:stu. I thought you would feel the same way so I didn't even bother goofing around.
> 
> If you ladies didn't send mixed signals:roll it would make our lives just a little bit easier. (Musiclover55 is awesome when it comes to this but I think she's a tomboy:b.)


Oh, I'm not looking, but true romance finds you when you least expect it. I just feel like the UK and Southern California is a mighty trek to make for an evening holding hands in the back row of the cinema. As lovers, we might have to remain starcross'd.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

lisbeth said:


> Oh, I'm not looking, but true romance finds you when you least expect it. I just feel like the UK and Southern California is a mighty trek to make for an evening holding hands in the back row of the cinema. As lovers, we might have to remain starcross'd.


So our new found love is just an 11 hr flight away: ; send me the ticket & "I'll be there" (c) The Jackson 5: 




On a serious note: I've been saving up money & accumulating my vacation time b/c I want to go on some type of adventure during the summer before I begin med school in the fall but I'm still not sure what I want to do or where I want to go. Maybe backpack through Europe?...but I've never done such a thing.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Up until March.


----------



## Warpedsanity (Sep 12, 2011)

Never...did date a few times so thats something.


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

My last relationship? Hmm.. hang on a second.. let me find my abacus.


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

George McFly said:


> Don't fall in love there too fast bud, ok?


Life is too short bud, I'm going to fall in love w/ as many hawt ladies as possible in the next 9 months #YOLO 

Disclaimer: I'm not trying to pimp that hard, it's just in me.


----------



## Todd99 (Nov 15, 2012)

Never


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Uhhhhhhh.

Uh..............


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thedood said:


> My last relationship? Hmm.. hang on a second.. let me find my abacus.


:lol :lol


----------



## lisbeth (May 18, 2012)

George McFly said:


> Don't fall in love there too fast bud, ok?


----------



## MildSA (Sep 29, 2014)

lisbeth said:


>


 I would think a tiara would go well with your slimline princess phone that has a push-button dial.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

I count a relationship as being anything lasting three months or longer. By that standard, my last relationship was...uhm.. two and a half years ago? Maybe? Three and a half?? I've lost track, to be honest. :lol Other than that, I had a thing with a guy that ended in May. That lasted about a month. :b


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Another never here


----------



## Zyriel (May 20, 2011)

Phantasmagorical said:


> I count a relationship as being anything lasting three months or longer. By that standard, my last relationship was...uhm.. two and a half years ago? Maybe? Three and a half?? I've lost track, to be honest. :lol Other than that, I had a thing with a guy that ended in May. That lasted about a month. :b


Lol that's a good standard haha! Many people say "relationship" more like "fling" instead! This makes me think though lol, I think I fear commitment. So possibly a P instead of a J? Mmm insightful indeed !

Although commitment, isn't that "scary" if you "feel" it's the right person I suppose. Been there somewhat, except for me it seems you have to "throw too much" of yourself into it. With nothing to show for it at the end but misery, and "losing" a piece of yourself @[email protected]

Well you still have the "good" memories, but I don't like those because they're past and useless to me now. To cut all ties emotionally requires to sever the bond and not think about the past except as a mistake, but a lesson learned. At least that's how I see it or deal with it. It's like pain you want to eliminate so you forget, or overwrite it with more excruciating pain lol like a paper cut, then you smash your toe on something, so your forget about the damn paper cut xD


----------



## MythPHX (Aug 12, 2014)

Never.


----------



## GGTFM (Oct 7, 2014)

Before my current girlfriend it was 2 years.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Never, and I feel relatively ready for a relationship now that I've settled on my sexual orientation label.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Um few days ago. Oh wait that was a dream.


----------



## Pidge11 (Jan 6, 2013)

i don't know if you'd really class it as a relationship as it was only two weeks, but a couple months ago


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

At this point it's probably been 4 years, there's always some random reason as to why relationships have been out of reach throughout this time.


> If you can entertain or keep people's attention well enough then they'll give you the time and consideration; when you can't provide women/men with sufficient entertainment value you mean nothing to them. Can't relate to their experiences or branch off conversations in relation to the topic at hand? You're pretty much ****ed, it's a rarity for people to seek out others with a kind and understanding heart. Just try to keep their attention as much as possible, then you _might_ have a chance.


----------

